# New addition to the arsenal and future addtion questions



## henrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok to start off, last night my girlfriend couldnt keep from telling me what she got me for valentines day. She got me a Rossi 352 Revolver in 38 special. I was very suprized that she got me a gun, but i have been talking about getting a concealed carry gun and she got one for me lol. I was looking at a ruger lc9 or lcp until she suprised me with this one.










also when i get my taxes back ive decided im gonna get a full size kimber 1911 to shoot around the house and at the range. But the other two im thinking about is what i have questions about. Im wanting to get a 22-250 and been thinking about the savage axis since the price is very reasonable on them and just was wondering how well they shot or if there was anything better for not much more money. Also what all is avalible for them aftermarket if i wanted to upgrade anything on them. The second one is im thinking about is im wanting to get a .308 and thinking about maybe the ruger american rifle, all the guys at work that are into guns say that the american rifle is supposed to be a tack driver. I also thought about going with one of the cheaper remington 700's and upgrading things on it as i can. any help is appreciated!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would spend less on 1911 model .45(kimbers are spendy,but worth every penny)

you can still get a very good 1911 for less money

take what you save there and get a better rifle than the rem 700,or ruger american

i personaly like the tikka rifles

my tikka .270 shoots 5/8 inch groups at 100 yds,probably will get better once it gets broke in more,right now it has less than 50 rds thru it

the ruger american is decent(in my opinion) but i would still rather have a tikka

ya the tikka's are more spendy than the others but the trigger and bolts are worth the money

go to your local gun shop and play with the bolts/triggers on the rem 700,the ruger and the tikka and you will feel the differance

after all thats what makes a rifle shoot well

jm2cw


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on what sneaky said about the kimber. They are amazingly well built and equally awesome to shoot, however unless you are planning for some serious precision shooting, you can probably find a quality 1911 that would suit your needs for a good chunk of change less. Also remember if you want to upgrade the 1911 at a later time you can replace a piece at a time as your budget allows. Barrel here, trigger and sights there next thing ya know you got a race gun 
You also may consider a mid size 1911 that would be a viable concealed carry option as well as home defense and range time.
I cant really speak for the rifles you asked about since i am more of a combat arms guy and will almost always spend money on a pistol or carbine over a bolt gun, but that's just me being me lol.
As always, just my lil opinion.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have an American Tactical Imports 1911 with a 4.25 inch barrel and all I did was polish the feed ramp and lapped the slide and frame. I have not had any problems and at 15 yards I key holed 3 rounds. I paid 390 for it and it carries well no matter where you put it. Also my sis in laws kimber has a very sticky slide and feeds like crap and she had that professionally gone through. Clean lubed and fixed up still doesn't work worth a darn. A guy I work with has a 308 in the rem 700 VTR and that thing is precise.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, I'm really surprised to see complaints about kimber, i am wondering if their quality has gone down or if people are trying to treat their kimber like a glock, not trying to bash by any means, im really curious.
My dad has several kimbers and i have personally shot a good 1500 rounds each through 2 of them in the last year or so with no issues at all.
Again not to insult anyones intelligence, but a 1911 with tight tolerances does require a lot more tlc than say a glock (or modern combat pistol of your choice) which can take a lot more gunk buildup and cheap ammo...something alot of people dont think about with higher end 1911s.

To the OP if you do decide to go kimber, go with a model that has a steel feed ramp, the aluminum ramps tend to wear quickly and cause feed issues as well.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Like Cherokee said......... I've shot most all brands of 45 combat arms. All brands have their good points, all have some short comings. But the Kimber is the closest to a factory match grade of any of the brands. They were first to go CNC machined parts and because of close tolerances, they don't shoot dry or dirty well! And LEs aren't the best to judge a weapon! Half of them carry because they are required to do so, and only pop a cap to qualify and cleaning is only done after qualification. Talk to SWAT cops about Kimbers, most whose lives depend on sidearms have good words for them. I own and shoot 4 Kimbers in three calibers and three sizes; that's after owning both series 70 & 80 National Match Colts and two built guns for IDPA and PPC competition. But like cars, different brands speak to different people. To each his own! If you don't enjoy what you own & shoot, then trade weapons!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The Savage Axis is a good gun for the money. I bought one in 308 and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You won't go wrong with the Axis, as for 1911's I don't have much experience there but I now own a Sig. I have not been able to run much ammo through it yet but so far no problems. I would be sure your 1911 has a ramped barrel, it'll feed much more reliably with a greater variety of ammo styles.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Get a Kimber! And you won't need to upgrade anything... Cops suck! " LOL... if you want a gun you don't have to clean get an AK... "tell my wife her Kimber sucks"...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yes a kimber will malfunction if not properly maintained

as will any weapon,or machine

kimbers are made with tight tolerences,there fore need cleaning more frequently to keep things moving properly

i have a custom made(all parts picked by myself) 1911 that was put together for speed shooting about 20 yrs ago

the tolerences are very tight along the slide/frame rails etc.if i do not keep it clean it will malfunction

but if i keep it cleaned like it needs,it works flawlessy.and i can put 8 rds down range in under 3 seconds,and at 15-20 yds all 8 rds will be in an area smaller than my fist

there is something to be said for a gun with tight tolerences


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> yes a kimber will malfunction if not properly maintainedas will any weapon,or machinekimbers are made with tight tolerences,there fore need cleaning more frequently to keep things moving properlyi have a custom made(all parts picked by myself) 1911 that was put together for speed shooting about 20 yrs agothe tolerences are very tight along the slide/frame rails etc.if i do not keep it clean it will malfunctionbut if i keep it cleaned like it needs,it works flawlessy.and i can put 8 rds down range in under 3 seconds,and at 15-20 yds all 8 rds will be in an area smaller than my fistthere is something to be said for a gun with tight tolerences


 very well said... Kimbers are not junk, they need to be kept clean... I have had two (new) glocks (Mod.19&17) that were junk. Cops don't like Kimbers because they need 19+1 chances to hit someone...


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a feeling i wasnt the only one to feel that way about tight tolerances.
I also would like to emphasize the cops and weapons point. If a cop is a gun guy and knows his stuff then by all means consider their opinion as you would any other gun enthusiast....however do not consider their opinion golden just because they have a badge. Trust me i deal with cops everyday and half of them wouldnt know the first thing about their weapon if it werent required for work.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh and addressing the comment about mag capacities in law enforcement, i carry for work everyday, and i wouldn't be caught with only 8 rounds in a mag on the job even as well as i shoot. The simple fact of the matter is hat if you ever put 11 rounds in someones upper torso before they stumble to the ground still breathing (drugs and adrenaline can be scary)....you will want that 19+1 (or in my case 17+1) capacity.
Then add poor marksmanship of alot of cops on top of that, you understand having a 19+1 capacity.
So 8 round mags and 1911s have their place...and that is not on a duty belt nowadays.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

savage axis is a great rifle you wont regret it if you get it


----------



## Yotinator (Jan 31, 2013)

+1 on the Axis. Go Glock


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have anything bad to say about Glocks except they are UGLY, IMO. They shoot well and function flawlessly.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

My only 2 experiences with kimber are my sis in laws and a buddy of mine. My sis in laws you can read about above. My buddy ha had his for a few years now but doesn't carry it for self defense it's in his night stand. He claims his kimber doesn't like the cold. I believe kimber makes a quality gun however the price tag for it versus another 1911 I can't justify especially Wilson combat an les Baer 1911s. And I'm with you Don, flocks are ugly but they work!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my 1911 that i built near 20 yrs ago has almost nothing but Wilson custom parts in it

only down side is the slide and barrel,but it shoots incredible

i would love to own a Kimber,or Les Baer,or Wilson custom gun

but they are pricey,thats why i did what i did and just added all the parts to improve a cheaper 1911

it aint as pretty as a one of their custom guns,but it shoots damn near as good.

i have been thinking of getting a new barrel with a comp for it,and a new slide

maybe i will just buy a new fancy sig 1911 like Dons,that thing is incredible but i would want a comp on it


----------

